# Which old school amp?



## tunzig (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi guys,
I need to add a new amp to manage an u-dimension RM208SL subwoofer (slim type, 200 RMS/300W, 2+2 Ohm.
The HU is a Clarion DRZ9255, the front is a 2-way system, I prefer (obviously, seeing components) quality than pressure.
I have two old school choice: ORION HCCA 225 vs RF punch 250a2 (I prefer 2ch amp that maybe, in future, I will use it to manage a couple of woofer in a 3-way front system).

Which you would choose and why?
Other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------

